# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Samsung Chromebook

## Shadow12ogue

So I got a Samsung Chromebook, and I have to say...I finally found a OS that I dislike more than Windows. Now before anyone says anything, i knew what I was getting myself into. I was just hoping to you know....put Fedora on it and then blast Chrome OS off the netbook. However extensive research has shown this to be..well a very unwise decision.

But I have to say other than the few things that make me want to use it as a frisbee, it works very good boots up super duper fast and when it has an internet connection is probably my choice for browsing and chatting on the web. Otherwise it's completely lame, can't play MKV containers, glitches on AVI, can't use Skype, and can't seem to run a email client like Thunderbird.

For the love of Linux why would Google limit it this much?!

----------


## melanieb

I read about the OS in the paper from a few months back and the review was largely unfavorable. Fast, sure, but so much you couldn't do.

I'll stick with Windows.

----------


## gab

Too bad you can't Skype on it. I know they have some voice client for chrome, but anyways.

----------


## nullmull

I had a CR-48 Chromebook for a while and installed #! (Crunchbang) Linux which worked pretty great (even basic gesture support). Chromebooks are inherently fairly limited though (bottlenecked by small hard drive, low-clocked processer).

----------

